# Looking for a spot to fish



## RONHOR1 (Sep 2, 2004)

I usually fish off one of the jetties in Deal,NJ.My friend is coming down from Albany,NY this saturday.
We are going to try the same jetty.If the tide is high, it's real tough to fish.
Also going to visit my daughter in Seaside Heights.
Looking for piers and/or jetties to fish between deal & Seside Heights as well as the name & number of a bait shop.

Thanking You In Advance,
Ron


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings RONHOR1!

Welcome to the board!

I believe the Casino Pier is up that way, but I haven't heard anything about it this year....

You could try the Manasquan Inlet Jetty and Sea Wall. The Sea Wall should be producing fluke (last year they actually caught quite a few big fluke at night after Labor Day.) Try Alex's Bait & Tackle in Point Pleasant. There may also be some fish available in the Point Pleasant Canal. 

Let us know how you do....


----------

